# comment débloqué (desimbloqué) un iphone 5 ?



## dekur91100 (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour voilà je vien acheté
 un iphone 5 bloqué chez bouygues et je voudrais le débloqué , si quelqu'un sais comment faire.. 



(Jai entendu qu'on pouvais le faire on ce faisant passé pour un  ami qui est chez le même opérateur (bouygues) on ce connectant sur son compte bouygues sur internet et débloqué mais je ne sais pas comment faire ..)

Si quelqun a déjà débloqué son iphone 5 je voudrai bien savoir comment il a fait . Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2013)

Seul le propriétaire d'origine peut débloquer son iPhone. Chaque appareil a un numéro unique. Donc, ta combine ne peut pas marcher. 

Désolé.


----------



## dekur91100 (10 Mars 2013)

Bah sinon tu c'est pas comment debloqué un iphone 5 ?


----------



## Argeuh (10 Mars 2013)

On ne peut pas, c'est aussi simple que cela.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2013)

Soit avec l'opérateur soit avec un signe en ligne mais ca tape dans les 80 euros.
Dernière solution, pas très légale: le jailbreak avec SAM.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Mars 2013)

dekur91100 a dit:


> Bah sinon tu c'est pas comment debloqué un iphone 5 ?


C'est extrêmement simple, tu as 2 solutions :
1/ Tu appelles ton opérateur (Bouygues en l'occurrence) et tu craches 120.
2/ Tu attends 3 mois et c'est gratos


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Mars 2013)

dekur91100 a dit:


> Bah sinon tu c'est pas comment debloqué un iphone 5 ?




Ilon di ke cé pa peau cible donc tupeu lé kroir kan y ledise ici connasse à cé tu deux vrais suivre l'heure consail des solés pour twa.


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ilon di ke cé pa peau cible donc tupeu lé kroir kan y ledise ici connasse à cé tu deux vrais suivre l'heure consail des solés pour twa.



 Y a une faute à _vrais_,faut pas mettre de S


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Y a une faute à _vrais_,faut pas mettre de S




Oups:rose:


----------



## misterbrown (17 Mars 2013)

C'est toujours la même histoire..

" je voudrais débloquer un iPhone mais je ne suis plus client, c'est celui de mon frere, je l'ai acheté aux puces, etc etc".

Et ca sent toujours autant le vol de portable.

Alors soit vous attendez 3 mois et vous pouvez le faire gratuitement avec votre opérateur et la Loi Francaise si vous etes en règle.
Soit, démerdez vous, mais ne demandez pas de l'aide sur les forums pour du recel.


----------



## baptistecanazzi (17 Mars 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ilon di ke cé pa peau cible donc tupeu lé kroir kan y ledise ici connasse à cé tu deux vrais suivre l'heure consail des solés pour twa.



non mais sérieux quoi !!??


----------



## florian1003 (17 Mars 2013)

Attendez trois mois et connectez votre iPhone à iTunes pour faire une restauration. Il sera ainsi désimlocké (et non pas désimbloqué )


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mars 2013)

brian02 a dit:


> C'est parfaitement possible, contrairement à ce que certains disent, et ça ne veut pas dire que ton iPhone a été volé... Y a plein de gens qui proposent le desimlock d'iPhone, Ça va entre 30 et 150 &#8364; selon le modèle et l'opérateur d'origine (qu'il est impératif de connaître).


Certes mais à ma connaissance c'est illégal.


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Mars 2013)

misterbrown a dit:


> Et ca sent toujours autant le vol de portable.




Alors qu'il suffirait lors d'un vol de portable de poliment et courtoisement demander en même temps à la victime son code!!

"J'te remets une deuxième baffe ou tu me files le code?" Et hop voilà c'est réglé avec un peu de savoir-vivre.....


----------



## brian02 (19 Mars 2013)

J'faisais pas de la pub, j'essayais simplement de répondre à la question... Et c'est parfaitement légal de faire débloquer un iPhone (de la même manière que n'importe quel autre téléphone) par une société qui vend des codes de désimlockage.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, j'aimerais qu'on me cite les dispositions qui l'interdisent.


----------



## AureLambo (19 Mars 2013)

misterbrown a dit:


> C'est toujours la même histoire..
> 
> " je voudrais débloquer un iPhone mais je ne suis plus client, c'est celui de mon frere, je l'ai acheté aux puces, etc etc".
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu as mis le doigt sur le fond du problème.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2013)

La seule personne habilitée à débloquer un iPhone, c'est Apple. Personne d'autre.


----------



## brian02 (19 Mars 2013)

Habilitée ? Habilitée par qui ? Par la loi ? Par le CLUF ? Par le contrat signé avec l'opérateur ? Pourquoi ce serait différent pour l'iPhone par rapport aux autres téléphones ?

Comme je le disais plus haut, s'il y a une disposition législative ou règlementaire, ou une stipulation du CLUF, ou une stipulation du contrat opérateur, qui dit quoi que ce soit sur qui est habilité à désimlocker un téléphone (iPhone ou autre), j'aimerais bien qu'on me la (les) cite !


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2013)

Habilité par le fabricant. Justement, sans loi spécifique, le fabricant, donc Apple, peut décider de ce qu'il advient de faire avec le matériel qu'il produit.


----------



## brian02 (20 Mars 2013)

La seule chose que le fabricant peut décider de faire avec ses produits, c'est de les vendre. Une fois vendu, le produit est la propriété du client, ce qui implique le droit pour ce dernier d'en faire exactement ce qu'il veut (d'où la parfaite légalité du jailbreak, entre autres, tant qu'il n'y a pas piratage).

De plus, le simlockage ne se fait pas dans l'intérêt du fabricant, mais dans celui des opérateurs, puisqu'il vise simplement à empêcher le client d'un forfait subventionné d'utiliser son téléphone acheté pas cher sur un autre réseau.

L'opérateur propose le désimlockage payant pendant 3 mois ou gratuit après ce délai, mais rien dans les contrats ne dit qu'il est interdit d'aller voir ailleurs pour procéder au désimlockage.


----------



## subsole (20 Mars 2013)

brian02 a dit:


> L'opérateur propose le désimlockage payant pendant 3 mois ou gratuit après ce délai, mais rien dans les contrats ne dit qu'il est interdit d'aller voir ailleurs pour procéder au désimlockage.



L'opérateur ne "propose" rien, c'est la loi qui oblige la gratuité du desimlock après 3 mois.


----------



## brian02 (20 Mars 2013)

Tout à fait, l'opérateur "propose" le désimlockage gratuit parce qu'il y est obligé. Alors si le législateur s'est fendu d'une loi pour faciliter le désimlockage, je ne vois pas pourquoi il irait se contredire à côté en interdisant de le faire par d'autres moyens !


----------



## MarcMame (20 Mars 2013)

brian02 a dit:


> La seule chose que le fabricant peut décider de faire avec ses produits, c'est de les vendre. Une fois vendu, le produit est la propriété du client, ce qui implique le droit pour ce dernier d'en faire exactement ce qu'il veut (d'où la parfaite légalité du jailbreak, entre autres, tant qu'il n'y a pas piratage).


Pas vraiment.
En france il existe une chose qui s'appelle la propriété intellectuelle des droits d'auteur.
Tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec le produit que tu achètes *tant que tu respectes ces droits*.
Les droits d&#8217;Apple sur son logiciel se trouvent dans les conditions d&#8217;utilisation que tu acceptes.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'existe aucune loi française interdisant spécifiquement le Jailbreak ou le désimlockage que cela te donne les pleins pouvoirs.

Tant que notre législation ne trouve rien à redire, ces conditions d'utilisation s'appliquent de plein droit.
Donc en france : le Jailbreak est illégal, le désimlockage sans passer par les serveurs d'Apple est illégal parce qu'Apple le dit et tant que notre législation ne dira pas le contraire ce sera le cas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




brian02 a dit:


> Tout à fait, l'opérateur "propose" le désimlockage gratuit parce qu'il y est obligé. Alors si le législateur s'est fendu d'une loi pour faciliter le désimlockage, je ne vois pas pourquoi il irait se contredire à côté en interdisant de le faire par d'autres moyens !


Aucune contradiction.
Soyons précis s'il te plait :
Le législateur s'est fendu d'une loi pour faciliter le désimlockage au bout de *3 mois* max pour les particuliers et *6 mois* max pour les pros.
Aucune loi n'impose le désimlockage avant ces échéances.
C'est donc les CGU qui s'appliquent jusque là.


----------



## Mario94120 (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour je dispose d'un même problème que celui qui as démarré la discussion mais cela fait plus de 3 mois que j'ai acheter l'iPhone a quelqu'un 
Il est bloquer orange et encore sous garantie mais malheureusement je n'ai plus les cordonnées du vendeur donc je ne sais pas comment faire pour demander le désimlockage mais j'ai l'adresse du vendeur ainsi que son nom et prénom mais orange demande l'ancien numéro mobile mais je ne l'ai pas donc je sais pas quoi faire peut on m'aider merci


----------



## MarcMame (10 Novembre 2013)

Mario94120 a dit:


> [...]mais malheureusement je n'ai plus les cordonnées du vendeur
> 
> [...]mais j'ai l'adresse du vendeur ainsi que son nom et prénom


Faudrait savoir.... 
Comment as tu fait pour le contacter à l'origine de cette vente ?
Tu retrouves ton vendeur et tu lui demandes d'effectuer le desimlock pour toi.


----------



## Mario94120 (12 Novembre 2013)

a l'origine de la vente je l'ai contacter grace a leboncoin mais malheureusement j'ai reinitialiser mon tel et je n'ai plus ces cordo


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2013)

Mais tu les a ou pas ses coordonnées ? je ne comprends plus


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Novembre 2013)

Mario94120 a dit:


> mais j'ai l'adresse du vendeur ainsi que son nom et prénom mais orange demande l'ancien numéro mobile mais je ne l'ai pas



Même en ayant suivi tous les épisodes de Colombo et Derrick je ne pige pas... Si t'as le nom et l'adresse t'as donc moyen de contacter ton vendeur non?


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2013)

Allez, pour clarifier tout ça, un désimlockage d'un iPhone xx n'est possible qu'en téléphonant à son opérateur en justifiant de son identité, le télé- opérateur vérifie aussi l'adresse, le n° IMEI obligatoire, etc.

A la suite de quoi, le télé-opérateur déclenche la procédure de désimlockage qui n'est pas instantanée, quelques heures à 1 ou 2 jours d'attente. Dans tous les cas de figure, il faudra faire une restauration d'usine en ayant à portée de main la nouvelle carte SIM.

En clair : _le désimlockage ne sera possible que par le propriétaire qui devra justifier de son identité auprès de son opérateur_.

Il n'y a aucune autre alternative, même en ayant le compte ID Apple de l'ancien propriétaire, le télé-opérateur refusera de lancer la procédure de désimlockage.


----------



## Mario94120 (12 Novembre 2013)

Ah non bah je ne peux rien faire malheureusement 
J'ai l'adresse le nom le prénom j'ai été chez lui il n'habite plus à la même adresse et j'ai perdu ces cordo


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2013)

Mario94120 a dit:


> Ah non bah je ne peux rien faire malheureusement
> J'ai l'adresse le nom le prénom j'ai été chez lui il n'habite plus à la même adresse et j'ai perdu ces cordo



ben voyons


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2013)

Mario94120 a dit:


> Ah non bah je ne peux rien faire malheureusement
> J'ai l'adresse le nom le prénom j'ai été chez lui il n'habite plus à la même adresse et j'ai perdu ces cordo



Donc en relisant ceci...



Locke a dit:


> En clair : _le désimlockage ne sera possible que par le propriétaire qui devra justifier de son identité auprès de son opérateur_.



...tu peux benner CET iPhone.


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Novembre 2013)

Mario94120 a dit:


> Ah non bah je ne peux rien faire malheureusement
> J'ai l'adresse le nom le prénom j'ai été chez lui il n'habite plus à la même adresse et j'ai perdu ces cordo



Ca c'est vraiiiiiiiment pas de bol dis donc...... T Tu dois retrouver son tel dans tes anciennes factures téléphoniques et hop tu l'appelles. Tu vois simple. Bon maintenant si ta maison a brûlé et toutes factures aussi et si ton opérateur a fait faillite tu cumules les "pas de bol"....


----------



## Mario94120 (13 Novembre 2013)

lol en faite je vais t'expliquer
je cherchai un iphone 5 sur leboncoin, j'ai appeler le vendeur on s'est donné rendez vous et sur le champ j'ai introduit ma carte sim free et il me dise dans le portable carte sim non valide le vendeur me dit que tu doit l'activer via itunes et je l'ai cru a ce moment j'ai ete chez moi mais rien n'y fait meme en l'activant j'ai su qu'il etait bloquer orange et je me suis dit peut etre que c'est un probleme... il faut que je le réinitialise et j'avais complétement zapper qu'il y avait le numéro du tel avec une vidéo de lui c'est sa le pire et voila a partir de ce moment je suis dans la ...


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Novembre 2013)

De mieux en mieux..... Bon ben soit tu le retrouves "sur le champ" soit tu utilises cet iphone comme objet de décoration dans le salon.....


----------



## Mario94120 (13 Novembre 2013)

Lol mdrr je vais essayer de récupérer mon argent en le vendant


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2013)

Belle mentalité; essayer d'arnaquer les gens. Bravo.


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Belle mentalité; essayer d'arnaquer les gens. Bravo.



Rien ne dit qu'il va le revendre comme un téléphone.... Il va peut-être l'annoncer comme un sous-verre...

Depuis le début ce fil est comme le Canada Dry...... "Ça a la couleur de l'arnaque, le goût de larnaque et c'était bien une arnaque » Le gamin a soit trouvé, soit tiré, soit recelé un Iphone....


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (14 Novembre 2013)

Et bah... C'est quand même plus simple en suisse... Je veux vendre mon iphone 4s donc je l'ai desinlocké la semaine passé.. 
J'ai appellé orange et l'opératrice m'a répondu : "depuis septembre Apple a décidé que fini le simlock. Il suffit de faire une sauvegarde puis une restauration complète et au reboot le tél est désimlocké."


Testé et approuvé ...

EDIT: et je viens de faire celui de ma miss sans appeller orange et je peux maintenant appeller avec ma carte sim swisscom... C'est quand même moins compliqué :-/ dommage que ce soit pas partout la même chose...

++


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2013)

Djoul-Bnc a dit:


> Et bah... C'est quand même plus simple en suisse... Je veux vendre mon iphone 4s donc je l'ai desinlocké la semaine passé..
> J'ai appellé orange et l'opératrice m'a répondu : "depuis septembre Apple a décidé que fini le simlock. Il suffit de faire une sauvegarde puis une restauration complète et au reboot le tél est désimlocké."
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de vérifier quelque chose avec mon 4S. Je suis chez Bouygues, je suis la procédure de désimlockage en téléphonant, l'opératrice me dit c'est OK, vous allez recevoir un SMS avec un code.

Je reçois en effet un SMS avec comme contenu NO SIMLOCK, ce qui fait que je n'ai aucun code a entrer. Mais est-ce pareil maintenant avec les autres opérateurs ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2013)

Oui, et c'est une procédure propre à Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> La seule personne habilitée à débloquer un iPhone, c'est Apple. Personne d'autre.



Totalement faux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h31 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Habilité par le fabricant. Justement, sans loi spécifique, le fabricant, donc Apple, peut décider de ce qu'il advient de faire avec le matériel qu'il produit.



Totalement faux bis.


En France, la loi interdit à Apple de décider de quoique ce soit en matière de déblocage et explicite que seul l'opérateur peux en faire la démarche. Apple intervient depuis un centre technique dédié, uniquement si l'opérateur lui en fait la demande en bonne et due forme. Il faut alors restaurer l'appareil pour applique physiquement le déblocage. Dans tous les cas, le client ne peux pas demander directement à Apple de faire quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Totalement faux.



Ben non, c'est vrai. Personne d'autre qu'Apple n'a les moyens de désimloquer un appareil Apple.
Je te parle de moyens techniques.

Les opérateurs ne font que retransmettre la demande à Apple qui procède au déblocage. Ils n'ont pas la clef pour le faire eu même.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Apple intervient depuis un centre technique dédié


Ah ben ce n'est plus "_totalement faux_" alors ? C'est même totalement vrai.
Tu l'écris toi même : c'est bien Apple qui procède au désimlockage et non les opérateurs qui ne sont que des donneurs d'ordres, ce qui a toujours été précisé si tu avais pris le temps de lire ce sujet.

Le ton accusateur et péremptoire n'est jamais de bon augure pour une saine discussion...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ah ben ce n'est plus "_totalement faux_" alors ? C'est même totalement vrai.
> Tu l'écris toi même : c'est bien Apple qui procède au désimlockage et non les opérateurs qui ne sont que des donneurs d'ordres, ce qui a toujours été précisé si tu avais pris le temps de lire ce sujet.
> 
> Le ton accusateur et péremptoire n'est jamais de bon augure pour une saine discussion...



C'est simplement que toi et d'autres ici ne perçoivent pas la subtile différence entre le fait qu'en France, la situation revient au fait qu'Apple ne décide de rien et ne procède qu'à une manip ADMINISTRATIVE. 

De fait, lorsque je dit que les propos sont totalement faux, c'est justement dans le contexte de la discussion que j'ai parfaitement suivi du début à maintenant. 

Tu sembles heureux de t'opposer à mes propo, ce qui me ravit et me permet d'appuyer un peu plus la vérité.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2013)

J'ai un mal fou à percevoir la subtilité de ta réponse...
Il faudrait sans doute que tu acceptes de redescendre à notre niveau. C'est pas gagné.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> C'est simplement que toi et d'autres ici ne perçoivent pas la subtile différence ...



C'est beau de prendre les gens pour des couillons. Bravo.

Au lieu d'essayer d'aider les autres  mieux comprendre les subtilités que toi tu crois maîtriser, apporte des affirmations justes au débat, ça sera plus constructif.


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

@ blaste : aucun besoin de restauré l'appareil pour le désimlockage!

tu ramène ta science et tu connais queudalle? Tu crains mec !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> C'est beau de prendre les gens pour des couillons. Bravo.
> 
> Au lieu d'essayer d'aider les autres  mieux comprendre les subtilités que toi tu crois maîtriser, apporte des affirmations justes au débat, ça sera plus constructif.



C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais que tu ne le perçois toujours pas. Car il me semble qu'expliquer la vérité aide plus que donner comme certaines d'énormes conneries. La réalité montre et montrera toujours qui est dans le juste et qui se voile la face. 

Vous avez développé une capacité hallucinante à faire preuve d'arrogance, de conneries, d'agressivité et de violence parfois sur ce site à l'égard de sujet que vous ne maitrisez pas, comme le fonctionnement des différentes branches d'Apple, que vous rendre un peu la monnaie de vos pièces vous énerve au plus haut point. 

On ne prendra pas de pincette avec vous, qui ne savez que râler et vous plaindre alors que trop souvent vous pêchez par ignorance. Ce n'est pas étonnant que beaucoup d'expats qui bossent dans la distribution pètent un câble a force de côtoyer les client français s'ils sont en majorité comme vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




rgi a dit:


> @ blaste : aucun besoin de restauré l'appareil pour le désimlockage!
> 
> tu ramène ta science et tu connais queudalle? Tu crains mec !




Lorsque la procédure administrative est complétée, il faut forcément restaurer le tel pour l'appliquer physiquement. 

Il semble bien que TU n'y connaissent que dalle. 

Pour preuve, le nombre de client opérateurs qui viennent en AS pour un prob de déblocage : dans une moitié des cas il manque la restauration, dans l'autre la procédure administrative n'est pas complète. 

Je suis navré de te dire que c'est toi qui crains, mec.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Vous avez développé une capacité hallucinante à faire preuve d'arrogance, de conneries, d'agressivité et de violence parfois sur ce site à l'égard de sujet que vous ne maitrisez pas, comme le fonctionnement des différentes branches d'Apple, que vous rendre un peu la monnaie de vos pièces vous énerve au plus haut point.



Je viens de lire les 24 petits messages que tu as postés depuis ton inscription et j'ai vraiment l'impression que tu viens très précisément de te décrire dans ce dernier message.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------




blaste a dit:


> Lorsque la procédure administrative est complétée, il faut forcément restaurer le tel pour l'appliquer physiquement.
> 
> Il semble bien que TU n'y connaissent que dalle.


Moi je n'y connais rien mais vu que je t'ai sous la main tu vas pouvoir m'expliquer pourquoi je n'ai jamais eu besoin de restaurer mes iPhones pour appliquer le desimlockage, juste une bête synchronisation...

J'attend tes lumières.


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

mon petit blaste , t'es à mille lieux d'y connaitre quelque chose!

C'est un gros gros problème , car ton incompétence totale en la matière fait que tu conduit les gens droit dans le mur en racontant n'importe quoi  et un néophyte si il gobe t'es absurdités ben il est dans la merde !  

Franchement tu essais de te donner un genre de "moi je sais tout" mais t'es plus un troll boutonneux qu'autre chose !

J'aimerais aussi que tu me dise ou tu travail , que j'évite à tout prix ta boutique !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Je viens de lire les 24 petits messages que tu as postés depuis ton inscription et j'ai vraiment l'impression que tu viens très précisément de te décrire dans ce dernier message.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------
> 
> ...




Donc parce que tu sais compter je dis n'importe quoi ? Super argument. 

Pour la restauration sur le déblocage : je persiste et signe. Ce que tu appelles une "bête synchronisation" est soit une réinitialisation/restauration, soit cela n'a pas jouer sur l'application du déblocage. Si d'autres procédés mènent à un déblocage, il n'est pas autoriser et mènera, un jour ou l'autre, à ce que le client se retrouve à nouveau avec un tel bloqué. 

En ce qui me concerne, je ne me sens pas le besoin de justifier plus avant quoi que ce soit : les gens liront, expérimenterons, et se ferons leurs avis. 

Lachez-vous, donc, puisque vous ne savez faire que cela.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Donc parce que tu sais compter je dis n'importe quoi ? Super argument.


Non. Juste que le contenu de tous tes messages correspondent parfaitement à la description que tu nous attribues...





blaste a dit:


> Pour la restauration sur le déblocage : je persiste et signe. Ce que tu appelles une "bête synchronisation" est soit une réinitialisation/restauration, soit cela n'a pas jouer sur l'application du déblocage.


Donc si je te comprend bien, tu m'expliques que ce que j'ai fait n'a pas eu lieu c'est bien ça ? 
Parfait.
Rien à ajouter votre honneur.


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

Voila tu prouve par toi même dans ce que dis , que tu n'y connais rien !

Plus tu répond et plus tu t'enfonce .

Ton cas a un nom: MYTHOMANIE .
*
*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> Voila tu prouve par toi même dans ce que dis , que tu n'y connais rien !
> 
> Plus tu répond et plus tu t'enfonce .
> 
> ...



Il y a un nom pour vous : moutons. 

Une petite dernière : pourquoi, lors des messages des opérateurs qui confirment le déblocage, ils se font chier à expliquer qu'il faut restaurer l'appareil ?

Bref, continuez vos débilités entre abrutis, ça vous va très bien.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2013)

ah ben dites donc, y'a d'l'ambiance ici 

Y'a de la poussée hormonale dans l'air, et ça ne bouche pas que les pores :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Après une simple recherche sur google, on trouve pas mal d'infos sur le deblocage, comme sur ce site, le premier lien : Debloquer iPhone | Desimlocker l'iPhone officiellement

Alors, c'est qui le mytho ? Pauvre gens que vous êtes.

Allez, encore un peu :

http://assistance.sfr.fr/mobile_support/telephone/desimlockage-iphone/fc-3231-71405

Et il yen a d'autre. Ce dont vous parlez, c'est de refaire l'activation avec les serveurs Apple pour appliquer le déblocage, ce qu'on ne peut faire à priori qu'en restaurant avec itunes ou en réinitialisant depuis le tel. Si cela se fait directement par un simple branchement sur itunes c'est que les manips ci-dessus ont été faite peu de temps avant.


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

Ben parce qu&#8217;ils sont comme toi , c'est à dire qu'ils ne savent rien .

tu sais les opérateurs quand tu appel  pour un problème , que tu n'a plus de connexion internet par exemple et qu'on te dit : connecter vous sur machinstruc........ pour résoudre les problèmes , ou alors le gars qui te rappel sur ton fixe et qui te sort débrancher votre box pendant 1mn et tu lui dit ok mais ça va couper ..... et la silence pendant 10 secondes et le gars te dit bah avez vous un numéro de portable que je vous rappel .

Bref des exemples comme ça y en à plein!

tien rien que pour toi ma brenda ! Désimlocker sans restaurer son iphone : Debloquer iPhone | Desimlocker l'iPhone officiellement
 
Toi tu fait parti des mauvais , ou alors tu bosserais pas pour un  sav téléphonique délocalisé par hasard ? ça expliquerais beaucoup de choses.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Bref, continuez vos débilités entre abrutis, ça vous va très bien.



nan nan, reste, t'es super intégré là


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

Bah ouais pour une fois qu'on a trouvé the best , faut rester !

Tient blaste si ça te dis , samedi je fait un dîner....   vous viendez ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> Bah ouais pour une fois qu'on a trouvé the best , faut rester !
> 
> Tient blaste si ça te dis , samedi je fait un dîner....   vous viendez ?



C'est beau la connerie humaine. Le mec a tort, les sources le confirme, mais non, il continue à faire le débile.

J'applaudis à mon tour, c'est du bon divertissement. continue, je suis tout ouïe !


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> Bah ouais pour une fois qu'on a trouvé the best , faut rester !
> 
> Tient blaste si ça te dis , samedi je fait un dîner....   vous viendez ?



Le dîner de cons c'est le mercredi et le blaste est déjà réservé pour les 150 prochains .....

"Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît" Audiard....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Ne vous inquiétez pas trop, vous aller continuer d'être des petites merdes de consommateurs inutiles, de critiquer ce que vous ne connaissez pas, mais au bout du compte, dans la vie réelle, pas celle de ce site, vous allez continuer de payer pour vos appareils, bloqués ou pas, reconditionnés ou pas, avec vos vision de merde, et votre argent continuera de payer des gens comme comme moi, qui rigolons tous les jours en vous voyant venir dans les Apple Store ou au tel chez Apple Care.

Non, vraiment, ne vous inquiétez pas, et si cela vous soulage, continuez de dire de la merde ici, parce qu'au fond, c'est aussi les mecs de la première couche du SMC, comme vous, qui nous permettent de gagner nos vie.

J'ai l'air méchant etc. vu d'ici, mais j'ai le sourire devant mon écran, et mes collègue de travail encore plus à me voir agir comme ça.

Bon, aller, je vous laisse. Je me désinscris, on ne sait jamais, et on va continuer à prendre votre pognon en vous disant que votre tel, vous pouvez toujours vous démerder vous même pour le débloquer, que votre prob de bouton, hors-garantie, c'est 249&#8364; et puis c'est tout.

Merci de votre confiance, de votre coopération. Même si ici vous faites les rebelles, on sait tous comment ça va se finir.

Alors, encore, merci.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Alors, encore, merci.


Mais de rien ! Le forum est à ton service ! ...:love:


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Bon, aller, je vous laisse. Je me désinscris
> Alors, encore, merci.


Ah non, ce coup ci, c'est nous qui te remercions pour cette initiative citoyenne.
Et dire que j'étais prêt à payer pour ça...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Vous êtes si braves, si gentils... Merci encore !!!


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

tu vas nous manquer caliméro.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> tu va nous manqué caliméro.



Là, tu tends le bâton pour te faire battre !

Tu va*s* nous manque*r* Calimero !:love:


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

yeah baby


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> yeah baby



 ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> tu vas nous manquer caliméro.




C'est pas comme si je me plaignais de quoi que ce soit, à l'inverse de toi et d'autres ici qui passent leur temps à pleurer qu'Apple est très très méchant avec ses vilains produits qui vous embêtent tant mais que vous achetez toujours aussi impulsivement, simplement parce que vous n'avez aucun courage, aucune intégrité.


----------



## rgi (29 Novembre 2013)

merci seigneur , tu ma ouvert les yeux .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> merci seigneur , tu ma ouvert les yeux .



De rien jeune brebis égarée. Fais attention de ne pas les refermer trop vite.


----------

